# Stripping The Rear End



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

I have already blasted my frame down to bare metal. After painting it I get to begin on all the suspension pieces and the rear end. The question is what is the best way strip down the rear end to be painted? I plan on blasting the control arms, a-arms, etc. What would be the best way to prep the rear end without taking it apart to the point that I have to get someone else who knows how to set up a rear end properly to put it back together.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try aircraft stripper and rinse with a pressure washer,


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

does it have paint on it? most i see have grease and rust. a putty knife scotchbrite and laquer thinner goes a long way.:cheers


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of what I am working with. Not really much grease or paint, just rust. Thought pics might help decide best route. I don't mind a longer route for a better finish but don't want to damage someting accidently along the way. So tips and tricks appreciated. Also the rear end appears to have been black from the little paint left. Was it the same 60-70% gloss like the frame?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have used Ospho for rusted areas, you'll be surprised if you use the aerosol aircraft stripper. Here is a Chevy High Performance article about removing rust with the Jel aircraft stripper.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

When I did my camaro I just used a cup brush on a dewalt grinder. Then used a scuffy pad for the hard to reach ares. Sprayed the whole thing in self etching primer and then painted it.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

why not sand blast the rear end also??


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

crustysack said:


> why not sand blast the rear end also??


I was a little unsure of sand blasting it because I assumed I would have to completely disassemble the rear end or I could cause damage to the rear end and seals. I have never taken apart a rear end before and I know proper set up is tedious and takes special tools and skills I don't have.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I had my rear axle assembly blasted. I ran 2 wheel nuts down tight on the drums and then used a double layer of duct tape around the perimiter to keep as much media out of the brakes as possible. Same with the yoke. I requested the blaster to be as careful as possible around the tape and not blast the drums as I have a cabinet for them. When I got it back, the tape was intact. I removed the drums to blow out any stray media and there was none. Same with the yoke. Once I removed the tape, I gently blew air around it and nothing came out. I feel no grit or binding when truning it by hand, altho I haven't driven the car to see if it has any issues. It was an unknown condition used rear anyway, so I wouldn't know if the issues existed before...


----------

